# 600-ex-rt upgrade?



## brianftpc (May 21, 2014)

I already own 1 canon 600 ex-rt. I plan on getting the bandh bundle that includes 2 600 ex/rt plus the transmitter. Is there any reason to believe that there is an upgrade to the 600 ex/rt or the transmitter coming in the near future or this year. id just hate to buy it then already have a product that's a generation behind


----------



## privatebydesign (May 21, 2014)

Absolutely zero chance of a 600 upgrade for years. Average top of the line EX upgrade is six years, that gives us at least four more years with the600.


----------



## brianftpc (May 21, 2014)

thank you very much  I'll get those flashes the next time I see a deal on them or need them for a shoot


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 22, 2014)

brianftpc said:


> id just hate to buy it then already have a product that's a generation behind



If the 600EX-RT does all that you want it to do, what difference does it make if it is 1 or 2 "generations" old? Pretty much everything in photography will be replaced. Since companies recognize that novelty has a value in itself, new models will be coming out more often. 

Trying to keep up with the current generation of any type of equipment can become expensive and may not really give you any real advantage. 

The best time to buy any photographic equipment is always 2 years from now... but following that "logic", you would never buy anything. ;D 

If the 600EX-RT does what you need it to do and you feel you need multiple flashes, buy them now if they are at a good price. Waiting around in case there is a new model coming out (which Canon has not even mentioned) does not make sense. 

Now, if the 600EX-RT does not do what you want, and you are willing to gamble that any future models will have the capability you need, then by all means wait.


----------



## FunPhotons (May 22, 2014)

I suspect that small flash technology with the 600RT has reached a relative peak and is leveling off. It will be difficult to get more photons out of it as that's fighting physics. The wireless technology isn't going to change, again physics and band regulation. That just leaves firmware and features. At some point they might go to a color touchscreen which wouldn't hurt, of course that would eat more battery too.


----------



## mrzero (May 22, 2014)

The only thing that is really a possibility is a 430EX-RT, which will be slave only like its optical sibling. But I don't think we've seen any credible rumors about it happening any time soon. The rest is just wishful thinking. People would like to see RT added to the MT-24 replacement, especially since the MR-14 was just replaced with a second optical version. People would like to see the ST-E3-RT upgraded to have some additional features like a focus assist beam, but it seems unlikely. I'm sure Canon has thought about or tinkered with some of these options, but as long as the existing products are selling well, they probably aren't in a hurry to make any changes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 22, 2014)

mrzero said:


> People would like to see RT added to the MT-24 replacement, especially since the MR-14 was just replaced with a second optical version.



Count me among those people.


----------



## climber (May 22, 2014)

FunPhotons said:


> I suspect that small flash technology with the 600RT has reached a relative peak and is leveling off. It will be difficult to get more photons out of it as that's fighting physics. The wireless technology isn't going to change, again physics and band regulation. That just leaves firmware and features. At some point they might go to a color touchscreen which wouldn't hurt, of course that would eat more battery too.



Maybe they can make a flash with adjustable light temperature.


----------



## weko (May 22, 2014)

mrzero said:


> People would like to see the ST-E3-RT upgraded to have some additional features like a focus assist beam



Count me in


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 22, 2014)

climber said:


> Maybe they can make a flash with adjustable light temperature.



That would be nice, but I fear a bit complicated.


----------



## BL (May 22, 2014)

... and likely very expensive.

my gels cost next to nothing and take almost no effort to use


----------



## FunPhotons (May 22, 2014)

climber said:


> Maybe they can make a flash with adjustable light temperature.



Sounds nice but I don't know of technology for that at the flashbulb level. What I'd do is put a thin film LCD in the front, then put whatever color cast you want on it. Effectively it's an electronic gel, and you'd lose a half stop or whatever. Of course that could be done as an add in too, though batteries might make it bulky. 

Convenient, but plastic gels are more accurate and cheaper.


----------



## brianftpc (May 23, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> brianftpc said:
> 
> 
> > id just hate to buy it then already have a product that's a generation behind
> ...


Because theres no reason for me to force a purchase if I can wait for the newest and best. Im not willing to wait a few years but Id be willing to wait a few months. It would be like buying a 5D II in December 2011 instead of waiting for the 5D III. Im sure the 5D II is a great camera but Im not settling for it just because I want everything right now.


----------



## IsaacImage (May 25, 2014)

weko said:


> mrzero said:
> 
> 
> > People would like to see the ST-E3-RT upgraded to have some additional features like a focus assist beam
> ...



Count me in also for the AF assist


----------



## lastcoyote (May 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> mrzero said:
> 
> 
> > People would like to see RT added to the MT-24 replacement, especially since the MR-14 was just replaced with a second optical version.
> ...



Yeah me too!

Speaking of which, has there been any talk of a MT-24EX Macro Twin Lite replacement coming soon?


----------



## iaind (Jun 13, 2014)

lastcoyote said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > mrzero said:
> ...


----------



## ewg963 (Jun 19, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> brianftpc said:
> 
> 
> > id just hate to buy it then already have a product that's a generation behind
> ...


+1000000000000000000000000


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 26, 2014)

climber said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect that small flash technology with the 600RT has reached a relative peak and is leveling off. It will be difficult to get more photons out of it as that's fighting physics. The wireless technology isn't going to change, again physics and band regulation. That just leaves firmware and features. At some point they might go to a color touchscreen which wouldn't hurt, of course that would eat more battery too.
> ...



That's what the supplied gel holder's for. Mine came with a few gells too.


----------



## SwampYankee (Jun 26, 2014)

hard to imagine what significant improvements would make this systems even a tiny bit obsolete. I've never had a misfire, great recycle times, 40 full power flashes before you get a heat warning and a high guide number. I think they are on sale or rebate now. Stock up!


----------



## 1kind (Jun 26, 2014)

brianftpc said:


> I already own 1 canon 600 ex-rt. I plan on getting the bandh bundle that includes 2 600 ex/rt plus the transmitter. Is there any reason to believe that there is an upgrade to the 600 ex/rt or the transmitter coming in the near future or this year. id just hate to buy it then already have a product that's a generation behind


Upgrade or not, the 600EX is still a beast. There might be some slight improvements but the radio wave technology would continue to be used and expanded on.

Unlike Nikon, Canon doesn't release multiple flashes because they couldn't get it right the first time. i.e. overheating.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 26, 2014)

I get all my rumors from here, but I haven't heard any thing. I upgraded my twin 580 ex ii's and I'm pleased with the ease of use of the transmitter and both 600's


----------



## winglet (Aug 4, 2014)

Actually, they HAVE recently released an upgrade to the 600EX-RT's, I'm picking them up tomorrow:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1049889-REG/profoto_901092_b1_500_air_location.html

;D

(But I'm still keeping my speedlites).


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 4, 2014)

winglet said:


> Actually, they HAVE recently released an upgrade to the 600EX-RT's, I'm picking them up tomorrow:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1049889-REG/profoto_901092_b1_500_air_location.html
> 
> ...



I have been eying the B1 Airs for a little while, and subsequently came across a crazy good deal on a set of Einsteins and accessories that couldn't be missed. I like the Cyber Commander feature set much more than the Air commander, ETTL is still not reported as 100% on my 1DS MkIII's and the cost of everything Profoto is crazy, beautiful kit, but crazy prices. Even a battery is $250! You can get a Vagabond set for that and it will run your computer and charge your iPad and iPhone while powering a more powerful light. But as far as I can see they will get much more useful when they get the HSS enabled, though I suspect that will be a camera by camera walkout that will never include most models. Personally I'd find good HSS worth much more than ETTL in a portable studio light.

But there is a niche for every product in the off camera lighting arena, and I am not saying I won't get the Profoto's at some point, I just don't need ETTL from a fixed, but protable, light source enough to warrant them yet.


----------



## winglet (Aug 6, 2014)

My post was meant mischievously, I love my Speedlites and it's not really fair to compare them to what are basically portable studio lights. The same goes for Einsteins, I guess you would say we're comparing apples to oranges AND bananas! Each has their place. I do think that the 600EX-RT is the best small portable strobe system in it's class. Just my opinion, before every Yongnuo owner writes to tell me how wrong I am! 

I've been impressed with what I've heard about the Paul Buff products, but have never used them. Probably due to the fact that they are only readily available in the US. As far as the Profoto's, the ETTL is not really a big factor in why I got them, it's a nice to have, not a need to have. More important was obtaining the lightest, most portable battery-powereed monolight I could get. The Einsteins with a separate battery and inverter aren't really the same thing, yes, they are cheaper but you always pay a premium for the smallest and lightest. I have a couple of freelance colleagues here in Dubai who get rental budgets for shoots and I recoup some of the cost by renting gear to them. The final deciding factor was the fact that they'll take all the Profoto modifiers which are also available worldwide.

It's all about the right tool for the job, as you say!


----------



## 9VIII (Aug 6, 2014)

FunPhotons said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they can make a flash with adjustable light temperature.
> ...



Two bulbs?
You'd be limited to two temperatures and I'm sure it wouldn't be great for the shape of the projection, but it would be cost effective.


----------

